# A votre avis!



## Nini82 (16 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, c'est dimanche je sais mais je réfléchis quand même !!
J'ai  une petite qui devrait faire une rentrée en janvier 23 à la maternelle.Disons que l'inscription est faite depuis l'année dernière, mais  l'acquisition de la propriété est loin d'être acquise,elle aura 3 ans en février 23.
Donc les parents espéraient une rentrée en septembre 22 mais en juin je savais très bien que c'était pas possible. 
Mais là ils disent que y a pas le choix,se sera en janvier.Bon ils pensent ce qu'ils  veulent.Mais moi de mon côté,j'aime anticiper donc voudrais savoir ce que je vais faire en janvier.J'ai un contrat qui se présente justement.Bon ma question..
Je sais que nous avons 1 mois de préavis donc si départ prévu pour janvier,préavis décembre, mais je serai en congés,17dec au 02 janvier, 
Donc le préavis se ferai en novembre ?
Cela ne laisse pas beaucoup de temps à la petite et aux parents pour être sûre qu'en janvier elle sera scolarisée!! 
Mais comme j'ai pas envie de me retrouver sans rien non plus... comment ferez vous?(si vous avez compris ce que j'expliquais)
Et qui pourrait me confirmer, la date précise du préavis svp😉 Contrat AC. Début en septembre 2020. Mes congés seront du 17/12/22 au 2/01/23 ! 
Un grand merci à vous et bon dimanche🙂


----------



## Pioupiou (16 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Si tous vos CP sont acquis  pour un mois de préavis.
Il se termine le vendredi 16 décembre inclus pour un début le jeudi 17 novembre avec remise en mains propre contre décharge ou lettre AR présentée  le 17 aussi.
Le 2 janvier  vous êtes libre commencer votre nouveau contrat.


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Octobre 2022)

Oui c'est pénible les PE qui ne savent pas ce qu'ils veulent et en attendant vous avez les fesses entre 2 chaises comme on dit !!! c'est à eux de voir si la petite pourra être prise à l'école il faut être sûr ... et vous le dire le plus vite possible ! pour le préavis il peut être payé mais non fait ! mais voir comme Pioupiou être libre le 2 janvier 2023 ... j'espère que çà va le faire si vous avez déjà un contrat de prévu !!! grrr ...


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Octobre 2022)

La solution est de mettre en clause supérieure dans ses contrats un préavis plus long....nous on a mis 2 mois.....


----------



## Pioupiou (16 Octobre 2022)

Cela dépend de la situation, car en cas de conflit tu te les coltines deux mois ? je vois pas l'intérêt personnellement car tu te tires une bale dans le pied c'est du moins mon avis. Dans la plupart des cas j'ai retrouvé un contrat en un mois max. Maintenant les temps changes, en 25 ans de métier je n'ai jamais connu pareil situation.


----------



## liline17 (17 Octobre 2022)

Ici, j'ai assez de travail pour ne pas dépendre de polemploi, si je sens un PE hésitant, je choisirai pour lui, et chercherai un contrat, nous connaissons toutes des cas où les PE décident de l'entrée à l'école au dernier moment dès que l'enfant est propre.
Si la décision d'un PE est basé sur ce point, je lache le contrat avant d'être prise par surprise.


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Je trouve qu'un mois de préavis c'est bien surtout comme dit plus haut en cas de conflit .
Par chez nous il n'y a pas de rentrée scolaire en janvier . Et je trouve qu'un petit peut attendre septembre suivant pour faire sa première rentrée en même temps que ses camarades. Arriver dans une classe déjà formé bof 
Demander tout de même aux parents s'ils sont sûrs que leur petit va à l'école en janvier car si c'est le cas tu dois prendre un autre contrat que tu as besoin de travailler ils peuvent comprendre que de ton côté tu dois t'organiser .tu nous diras si vraiment le petit va à l'école??


----------



## Mimipoupina (17 Octobre 2022)

Êtes-vous sûr que l'école accepte une entrée en cours d'année  ? chez nous c'est totalement impossible ... c'est rentrée en septembre l'année où l'enfant à 3 ans ou rien !


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Octobre 2022)

Je remercie l'un de mes PE qui a mis son enfant à presque 4 ans à la maternelle ! et là cette petite qui a du mal à être propre ET QUI AURA 3 ANS EN 2023 on veut qu'elle rentre à l'école en janvier ??? tout çà pour ne plus payer d'ass mat ... PCHTTT ! lamentable ...


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Octobre 2022)

@Pioupiou ,
L'avantage des 2 mois de préavis dans le cas présent notamment, c'est que l'AM serait sûre de pouvoir accepter ce nouveau contrat...car si elle l'accepte et qu'au dernier moment les parents changent d'avis et décide de conserver le contrat en l'état. Elle devra donc se désengager de son nouveau contrat et donc devra un demi mois de salaire brut aux parents employeurs. Un préavis plus long lui permettrait d'être sûre que les parents ne changeront pas d'avis ou bien s'ils changent d'avis et bien tant pis pour eux. La nounou serait couverte par le préavis et la lettre de licenciement.


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Octobre 2022)

Personnellement, je trouve que deux mois laissent le temps de choisir un contrat qui nous convient en tous points ...et pas prendre à la hâte le premier contrat qui passe de peur de ne pas en avoir d'autres. 
Mais après il est vrai que quand les relations sont compliqués, il faut serrer les dents pendant deux longs mois


----------



## Nini82 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,je revois la maman mercredi, je vais essayer de lui en toucher 2 mots.
Déjà l'inscription a été fait en mars 2022,et je sens très bien  qu'ils sont pressés, pourquoi ? Je sais pas. Mais on leur a dit que si elle ferait pas sa rentrée  en septembre  elle l'a fera en janvier ! Mais dès  la reprise  de septembre  où  la petite n'était  pas propre,ce qui est normal...les parents espère  qu'elle  le sera en janvier,mais bon... y a aucun a ce jour où Mlle  montre un zeste  d'interessement au pot... 
Donc je vois que nous sommes mi octobre, si un préavis doit arriver en novembre... y a intérêt  à ce qu'ils m'en parle.
Mais bon... s'il faut attendre  qu'ils lancent le sujet,on peut attendre. Bon dans tous les cas je vois...mercredi.


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Octobre 2022)

Ils sont pressés pour quoi ? pour ne plus payer l'ass mat la bonne blague !!!


----------



## Nini82 (17 Octobre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Ils sont pressés pour quoi ? pour ne plus payer l'ass mat la bonne blague !!!


Aucune idée, mais... c'est genre des parents, qui diraient que l'enfant  est ....la meilleure...et....Est intelligente,donc elle sait beaucoup de choses, donc...zou  école 😁


----------



## Nini82 (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, pour donner suite...hier j'ai donc posé la question  au Parent... elle s'est mise à rigoler,elle se rend compte que sa fille ne sera pas propre pour janvier et qu'en plus, en novembre  ils partent en long voyage(heureusement que j'en parle,je l'aurai su qu'en  fin de mois )bref... long voyage donc pas la peine d'envisager de retirer la couche!!! Bon en résumé on va attendre septembre prochain !!!


----------



## liline17 (20 Octobre 2022)

un enfant peut être propre du jour au lendemain, si on ne lui met pas la pression, si on lui la met, c'est un peu plus long, mais ça peut arriver bien avant janvier, et ils n'hésiterons pas à la mettre à l'école, quitte à te payer un préavis alors qu'elle est à l'école.
Tu es libre de leur faire confiance, toi seule si c'est possible, mais garde les n° de tous ceux qui te contactent.


----------

